# Live Video Cam Picture



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

*AW Live Video Cam Image*

Just checked the site and this was the image in the Live Video Cam. Looks like it updates every 5 minutes or so. 

Pictured vehicles look to be X-Traction Release 1.











00109 
New X-Traction Release 1 69 Dodge Daytona TBD 
New X-Traction Release 1 71 Camaro Trans Am TBD 
New X-Traction Release 1 55 Chevy TBD 
New X-Traction Release 1 71 Dodge Charger TBD 
New X-Traction Release 1 Ford Baja Bronco TBD 
New X-Traction Release 1 McLaren TBD


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

freakin' AWESOME... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Okay so filled out the form for joining the Auto World site a couple of nites ago. Where do you go to login, if you click on live web cam it just takes you to the form to fill out.
HELP

Andy


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Help!*



aelancaster said:


> Okay so filled out the form for joining the Auto World site a couple of nites ago. Where do you go to login, if you click on live web cam it just takes you to the form to fill out.
> HELP
> 
> Andy


Me too...


----------



## tlowe (Oct 11, 2005)

We are working on it.

Tom


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

No offense, but I would rather see those cars in new colors, or at least new numbers......something different


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*How about...*



sethndaddy said:


> No offense, but I would rather see those cars in new colors, or at least new numbers......something different


New colors would be nice... And how about NO numbers...
I would like to see decal sheets available that allow me to apply numbers of my choice....


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

noddaz said:


> New colors would be nice... And how about NO numbers...
> I would like to see decal sheets available that allow me to apply numbers of my choice....


I can log in now, put the picture is not up to much cop!


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Montoya1 said:


> I can log in now, put the picture is not up to much cop!



The lights must be off.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

maybe its an office, no working on the weekend means the lights will be off till monday morning.
so what the picture of? new cars? new colors? new castings?


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

sethndaddy said:


> maybe its an office, no working on the weekend means the lights will be off till monday morning.
> so what the picture of? new cars? new colors? new castings?


thats AW's Avanti .picture looks like that on my end too!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great set for the MTs & XTs chassis. I wouldn't mind seeing AW2 offer their bodies in unpainted and unassembled form too. I was getting burned out having to strip all those early slots back in the JL days just getting ready to make a custom. Especially that PINK color. :freak: rr


----------



## Rickc (Jul 9, 2002)

For Tom. would you consider a small tree with pins that insert into the screw posts, for mounting several cars at a time, and attach that to a small motored turntable. Then, focus on the tree/cars, and the bodies would rotate, giving a clear, focused view from all sides.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

or something like this

http://www.fasttrackmodels.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=4415


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> It looks like the 69/70 Charger XTs are modular molds. If so, wouldn't it be fairly straightforward to crank out a '69 Charger 500? . . .


 Ummm . . . not really. The regular '69 Charger had a tunnel-back rear window. The Charger 500 was an aero-treatment car (for superspeedway NASCAR racing) and as such had smooth back glass (see pics below).

I guess you could do a 500 front bumper insert and have it not any more screwed up than any other toy car out there, but . . . us anal-retentive Mopar detail freaks will have to call it out.

Charger 500









Regular Charger









'doba


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Charger 500*

I always thought that Chrysler Corp. missed the boat by not promoting the Charger 500. As a previous 69 Charger owner, I liked the lines of the 500 and would definitely considered owning one. It seemed to have a more "macho" attitude.
Perhaps someday I'll be able to own one... right after my big Lotto win!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.delta-simracing.com


----------

